# Wild Plants- How to make safe for Aquarium???



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Everybody!

Was over at the Navasota River a few days ago fishing, and I found some beautiful Red Lud. and some type of crypt. I grabbed a few stems of the Lud. and a few rooted pieces of the crypt and placed them in a used Minnow bag with some of the river water, and brought them home. I have placed them in a clean aquarium bucket with a clamp lamp and a CF 6500k bulb above it to keep it happy, but I am wondering what I need to do before placing it into a aquarium so I won't spread any disease or bugs !!! I have plenty of old aquariums I can put the plants into while a quarantine them, but what should I do before placing them in the QT?

Thanks for any help Yall can provide!!!
Drew

P.S. I know there are pond snail eggs on them as I found a snail laying eggs as I pulled it from the water!:icon_conf


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

a thorough rinse in water maybe leave to soak not sure if there is a treatment out there that you can 'sterilise' plants with some one will help u out


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i have heard of people giving the plants a 2 minute bleach solution bath followed by another of freshwater with dechlor in it.

I too found some lud and what i did is give it a good first wash, im soaking it in primed water for the next 24 hours and then another good rinse and a meticulous leaf by leaf inspection. And then i will put them in the quarentine tank for a bit


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

I thoroughly rinse them and try to trim off as much as I can in terms of leaves/stem that isn't vital. Then QT for a while.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

A lot of plants are hardy enough to do a 2 minute bleach bath at 10% as already stated. 

I do them very often and just rinse with tap water, no big deal. Ive bleached and redone a tank full of plants and rocks (beard algae...!). Over the course of an hour and a half or so, no casualties.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for all of the input!!!!

I think I will do the 10% 2 minute bleach bath then rinse then put them in a QT for a while! If for some reason they can't handle the bleach I will have NO problem getting more! We go fishing at that spot 4 or 5 times a month! Especially when the Crappie and White Bass are running! But it is far enough off of the beaten path where there is not much pollution from people or boats. Main boats that get there are Kayaks anyway, so I shouldn't have to worry too much about oil and gas junk in the water where I collect them at!

Again THANKS for all of the quick help!
Drew

P.S. I will post pics after they get going in the QT to see if anyone can Identify them.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Isn't that 20 to 1 bleach? 10- to 1 sounds pretty strong. That's mold abatement strenght.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I use use 10%

So it's 9 units of water and 1 unit of bleach


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i used 1 gallon of water and 1 cup of bleach

And my Lud faired just fine


----------

